# Acquisition Imac G4/17p -256/80/sd/GF4MX/SPK-Fr



## andycam (21 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à Tous,
Me revoilà avec un Mac dans les mains en 2008 des dizaines d'années plus tard
(je suis de 1962, voyez un peu...)
Cette achat murement réfléchit est une surprise pour mon épouse (anniversaire en novembre) qui ne jure que par du imac style 'berlingo' comme elle dit. Après l'avoir lâché au bureau son "berlingot", elle ne daigne se mettre sur le net a la maison que sur une bestiole estampillée à la pomme. (cela fait plusieures années que ça dure, vous savez ce que c'est...)
Mon choix c'est rapidement porté sur un 17 pouces (pas plus, pas moins) et un G4 (800 Mhz, j'avais oublié de préciser...) qui est pour moi un simple objet d'art dans ce monde débile de conception strictement fonctionnelles et guidées par les coûts de fabrication. Une représentation du monde de la pomme quoi...
J'ai donc réussi à me procurer un très beau imac G4 comme sortant du carton d'emballage.
Strictement d'origine (2002 avec facture) c'est bien sûr exclusivement pour une simple  "borne internet" a la maison et quelques travaux bureautique de base.
(nous avons d'autres machines a la maison, ça ne manque pas...)

Mes questions :
-Par contre je ne possède pas de souris ; quel modèle dois-je prendre ?je peux me dépanner avec une souris usb Pc en attendant ?

-J'ai un lot de cd d'origine et donc un mac os 9.2.2; est-il bien d'utiliser cet OS, je pense d'origine ? peu importe les derniers systemes, pourvus qu'il puisse fonctionner correctement.... (dhcp pour fonctionner via le réseau et ma box sfr)

-J'ai aussi une version 10, pourquoi ?

-Egalement des CD noir 'Panther (v10.3), est-ce meilleur ?? probablement un OS acheté après pour évolution....

-Que fera un "Léopard" avec ce g4, utilisable ?

-Augmentation de la RAM : J'ai vu qu'il pouvait s'étendre à 2 Go, peux-t-on le faire, à quel prix et ou ?
Est-ce compliqué etc.....1 Go ne serait pas plus cohérent et moins cher ? bref, guidez-moi...

-Processeur : aie, vu les fréquences des bus et cartes mères, je ne pense pas que cela soit possible ...des avis pour augmenter la fréquence ? possible en 1,5 Ghz ? 

-Je cherche à fignoler cette machine afin d'avoir un fonctionnement agréable et cohérent pour Madame. Faut-il le porter en Apple-center (pièces spécifiques introuvables).
Je ne veux prendre aucun risque de rattage à le bricoler et si c'est nécéssaire et suis près à le porter en apple center. (je suis dans l'informatique, la bricole ne me pose pas de problème, j'ai changé un paquet de ram et processeurs...)
Sans rentrer dans un délire de dépense absurde, je ne suis pas contre de sortir quelques billets si ça vaut le coup et donner un réel gain à la machine. (comme régresser en système v9 par exemple...)

-Impression : Que mettre en local de très petit à coté du beau Imac afin de pouvoir imprimer du courrier simple en noir et blanc ?Petite imprimante Apple ? connectique usb ?

-Logiciels ; je suis largué complètement sur l'environnement mac....le libre fonctionne aussi ?
Exceptionnellement je suis prèt à acheter un logiciel ou une suite (incroyable)...
Est-il possible d'utiliser les versions "de base" afin de gagner en confort et rapidité ?Comment les récupérer...?

Merci au courageux qui vont me répondre....quelle galère...

Laurent (76)
Ajouts :
-Fréquence 800 Mhz


----------



## da capo (21 Septembre 2008)

en faisant court :

- 1 : c'est une mauvaise idée de laisser son mail dans un forum, sauf si on manque de pourriel.

- Panther sera un bon choix, et Tiger (10.4) un meilleur encore. Leopard est peut-être un poil trop touffu pour cette machine (dont tu ne précises pas la fréquence)
- pour l'extension mémoire, elle me semble indispensable. 1Go seront suffisants pour la bureautique et l'accès internet mais le prix des 2 Go n'est pas forcément si élevé (pour le choix aller sur http://www.crucial.com/ ils disposent d'un outil simple pour trouver les bonnes barrettes)
- pour l'impression nb, rien de mieux qu'une laser. usb pourquoi pas. pour quelques dizaines d'euros on a l'ethernet et c'est autrement plus pratique pour tout le monde.
- le libre, oui, ça existe. sinon, iwork est peu cher. si on veut rester sur microsoft, la version famille est à un tarif intéressant (pour peu que office 2008 soit utilisable sur cette machine)
- processeur, fréquence, bidouille : on oublie.
- souris : une quelconque souris usb fera l'affaire
- os 9 et os X ? à l'époque, os X était distribué en version préliminaire (10.0.3 si je ne m'abuse) pour préparer le terrain.

voili, voilà


----------



## Romuald (21 Septembre 2008)

andycam a dit:


> Mes questions :
> -Par contre je ne possède pas de souris ; quel modèle dois-je prendre ?je peux me dépanner avec une souris usb Pc en attendant ?
> N'importe quelle souris USB fera l'affaire
> 
> ...



Edit  : Grillé par Da Capo


----------



## andycam (21 Septembre 2008)

Merci de cette rapide et précise réponse ;
-Merci, j'ai enlevé le mail ajouté bêtement...
Le topo est des plus simple et pratique, je vais commencer mes recherches..
Géniales les infos...
J'ai l'impression de remonter le temps en venant ici comme à l'époque de mon apple II, mac plus et mon dernier SE30...
Content papy... (quand même pas..)
Merci !! c'est cool


----------



## ntx (21 Septembre 2008)

andycam a dit:


> -Je cherche à fignoler cette machine afin d'avoir un fonctionnement agréable et cohérent pour Madame.


Attention aux dépenses inconsidérées : cette machine est très vieille (informatiquement parlant) et il ne faut pas y investir trop et se retrouver à dépenser plus qu'une machine neuve bien bien bien plus performante. Il faut garder à l'esprit que le moindre Mac mini actuel voire d'occasion récente EXPLOSE cette machine.


----------



## Romuald (21 Septembre 2008)

Une souris USB pécé et 2Go de mémoire, ça ne vas pas chercher bien loin...


----------



## ntx (22 Septembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Une souris USB pécé et 2Go de mémoire, ça ne vas pas chercher bien loin...


La souris oui, les deux Go de mémoire, à voir car plus la machine est vieille plus la mémoire adaptée est chère car devenue rare. Il faut voir le type de barrettes utilisé sur ces machines.
Ensuite notre ami prévoit aussi d'acheter Mac OSX. Et pour son imprimante, bien veillé que le driver soit compatible Mac OS 10.3 ou 10.4.
Donc le prix initial de la machine plus 100-200 &#8364; de mise à niveau : attention de vérifier si l'opération est toujours rentable. Je dis toujours que ce genre de machine est à utiliser en l'état.


----------



## andycam (22 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,
Oui, bien sur, cela dépend du prix d'achat aussi de la machine en occasion et vu l'aimable et juste prix du vendeur d'hier sur Paris, même avec le déplacement nous restons très loin des surenchère du net sur Ebay par exemple. c'est pour cela que la petite mise à jour (mémoire+souris et même une apple restera plus que raisonnable et même largement moins qu'un mac mini d'occasion qui est...moche.)

Etant parti sur un G5 au début en 17 pouces, je me suis de suite rabattu sur un G4 avec cette occasion intéressante et cohérente vu les prix très très haut de l'occasion en G5 et duo.

Il est  probable que madame puisse dans l'avenir passer à largement plus fort et dans ce cas nous verrons pour du neuf suivant l'évolution mais celui-là restera et même si de la maison il doit partir, il arrivera au bureau, même en panne....

D'après ce que j'ai vu, on ne trouve que de la So-Dim SDRAM PC133 que de 512Mo...et pas vraiment bon marché en plus.
Je vais regarder un peu pour la mémoire intégrée, je suis un peu perdu sur les barettes compatible internes...
Si vous avez une souris d'origine, je suis preneur.

Evolution mémoire :
-possible en sodim 1x512  mais d'occasion car trop chère (50 &#8364
-Mémoire interne ; je devrais trouver 1x 1Go ou 512...

pas de soucis, je suis complètement conscient des capacités de la machine....
Merci beaucoup des tuyaux et de l'ambiance sympa du forum....
Toujours sympa l'environnement mac.....


----------



## da capo (22 Septembre 2008)

andycam a dit:


> Je vais regarder un peu pour la mémoire intégrée, je suis un peu perdu sur les barettes compatible internes



Donne nous les références exactes de ce iMac : la fréquence est l'élément qui permet de choisir à coup sûr le type de barrettes.

edit : j'ai relu ton message et il s'agirait d'un modèle à 800 MHz.
Cela limite le choix ainsi que l'extension maxi à laquelle tu peux prétendre à 1Go. Et encore...

Et encore car seul un module peut être ajouté, pour lequel la capacité est au maximum égale à 512 Mo.


----------



## CBi (22 Septembre 2008)

J'ai 2 de ces macs qu'on appelle Tournesol plutôt que berlingot 

Et je suis moi aussi un inconditionnel du design de ces bêtes.

A ce sujet, il serait dommage de gâcher le rendu de l'ensemble en choisissant un vilain clavier et une moche souris pour PC =

- pour la souris, je reste attaché à la Apple Mouse Pro d'origine, plus belle avec son dessus transparent que le modèle laiteux actuel.





- pour le clavier, le meilleur choix reste le clavier actuellement vendu par Apple, dont les touches blanches s'accordent très bien au Tournesol, mais il nécessite Mac OS X 4 (Tiger) au minimum.





Le G4 800 reste une superbe machine dont la seule grosse limitation à mon avis est de ne pas disposer de prises USB2. Pas de problème pour l'imprimante, mais si tu achètes un disque dur externe ou un scanner, choisir un élément à branchement Firewire garantira un transfert plus rapide des infos.


----------



## andycam (22 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,
Merci,
Je possède le clavier d'origine Français avec encore le plastique transparent collé au dos...
Seule la souris manque, je vais me dépanner avec une normale pour l'instant mais je recherche une d'origine (pro mouse) à l'état neuf en blanc ou au pire noire si l'état est neuf. (trouvé déja qq pistes pas bon marché...)

Mémoire :
Eh oui, de la So-Dimm SDRAM (144pin) PC133 ou PC100. (pas donnée neuve...)
D'après ce que j'ai trouvé la barette de 256 est à l'intérieur, il suffira d'y ajouter la sodimm en dessous très facilement. Cela suffira à en augmenter l'agilité je pense pour l'utilisation prévue. (aussi quelques pistes en attente)
La sdram interne, on verra suivant les occasions et dispo, c'est une dernière solution suivant les résultats.

Cool, qu'il est beau ce mac...
Dès que j'ai terminé, je vais faire quelques photos...
Il faut qu'il soit prêt pour le 5 novembre 2008, encore pas mal de temps...
Dès que les problèmes matériels sont réglé, je m'occupe de l'OS.
Merci !


----------



## melaure (22 Septembre 2008)

En ajoutant 512 en sodimm dans le connecteur inférieur, tu feras tourner Tiger (ou précédent) sans problème.

Je te conseille Tiger parce qu'il y a beaucoup de softs récents qui ne tournent pas sous Panther.


----------



## Francisby (22 Septembre 2008)

De toute manière, le modèle 800 Mhz est limité à 1 Go SD-RAM au total (soit 512 Mo en So-DIMM accès "facile" + 512 Mo en DIMM à mettre sur la carte mère et nécessite donc d'ouvrir la boule.

C'est la configuration que j'ai. Tiger tourne sans soucis. Seules quelques grosses pages Web chargées en flash et bandeaux pub génèrent quelques saccades, mais rien de bien gênant.


----------



## andycam (23 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,
La version de Panther que je possède est la 10.3 en 3 cd (noirs)
Il m'est bien égal de ne pas utiliser les dernières version, c'est mon épouse qui utilisera le mac et n'installera rien de rien en plus...je ne vais pas m'embêter avec ça...
Il me suffira de trouver quelques logiciels et versions de l'époque simplement, vous devez bien avoir ça...
- Un traitement de texte compatible office, un tableur
- Un logiciel de retouche d'image (j'ai un photoshop 5.5 sur Pc qui fonctionne bien, dans le mm genre)
- et le navigateur de l'OS.

Si ça fonctionne normalement c'est le bonheur...
Elle est pas belle la vie ?


----------



## Romuald (23 Septembre 2008)

Traitement de texte et tableur : open office (si tu as X11 d'installé) ou NeoOffice. Vérifier la compatibilité avec Panther sur le site. Ce sont tous les deux des 'libres et gratuits'. Ou OfficeMac 2004 d'occasion.

Traitement photos, tout dépend jusqu'où tu veux aller. PhotoshopElements permet pas mal de chose, par contre il te faudra sans doute trouver une ancienne version d'occasion à la fois compatible Panther et pas trop gourmande. Photoshop bien sur, aussi, mais plus lourd et plus cher.
Si c'est seulement pour recadrer et supprimer les yeux rouges, iPhoto conviendra. Tu l'as peut-être déjà si la suite iLife est installée.
Le navigateur, c'est safari, et lui est présent sur l'un des trois disques d'install.

Enfin il est plus que probable que la version Panther sur les disques ne soit pas la dernière. Si tu l'installes (au fait, tu as démarré ta bouzine pour voir ce qui tournait, ou bien elle est vierge ?) il te faudra télécharger la mise à jour sur le site d'apple pour upgrader en 10.3.9, la dernière dispo.


----------



## andycam (23 Septembre 2008)

Impeccable,
Un petit office 2004 m'irait bien avec un semblant de similitude avec ce qu'elle doit posséder au bureau...
Il va falloir fouiner...je suis preneur de pistes sur le sujet sans délirer sur les prix...
J'ai un paquet de vielle version windows mais pas de version mac...
La retouche d'image c'est vraiment le stricte minimum dans l'immédiat, les outils de bases devraient suffire pour démarrer...

J'ai juste vu en route chez le vendeur (très aimable vendeuse retraitée sur Paris d'ailleurs) très rapidement mais impossible de le démarrer à la maison, il faut que je le cache pour son anniversaire, donc pas redémarré depuis et un peu débordé. Demain après-midi je suis tranquille à la maison et j'ai ramené une souris usb du boulot.
D'après mes souvenirs de dimanche lors de l'achat, il y à la barre en bas de l'écran avec les icones mais à par ça je ne suis pas assez pointu encore sur Mac pour dépister la version au 1er coup d'oeil.
Je vais réinstaller panther avec mes CD histoire de jouer un peu et de faire table raze des éventuels soucis ou d'organisation de disque dur. 
Ensuite on connectera au réseau de la maison et voir un peu les mises à jour alors...
Merci !


----------



## Romuald (23 Septembre 2008)

La barre en bas de l'écran avec les icônes, c'est le dock. Ce qui veut dire que Panther est déjà la. Tu n'as donc pas à le réinstaller, sauf si tu veux un ordi tout propre. Mais tu risques de perdre des applis installées mais non présentes sur les 'disques noirs'. Jette d'abord un oeil avant de tout effacer...


----------



## andycam (23 Septembre 2008)

Merci, je comptais regarder un peu avant mais rare sont les sources disponiblse en local surtout avec la charmante petite dame vendeuse (on ne sais jamais...)
Je ne me fais pas trop de soucis de toute façon, ça m'amuse plutôt même à vrai dire et les moindres problèmes et recherches sont sympa et bien loin des problèmes info du bureau...
J'aime bien repartir à zero et remettre un système propre, déformation professionnelle je pense...
Même si je me retrouve avec pas grand chose....


----------



## CBi (24 Septembre 2008)

andycam a dit:


> Impeccable,
> Un petit office 2004 m'irait bien avec un semblant de similitude avec ce qu'elle doit posséder au bureau...
> Il va falloir fouiner...je suis preneur de pistes sur le sujet sans délirer sur les prix...



J'ai acheté le mien pour 100 euros sur Price Minister.


----------



## andycam (24 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir,
Bon j'ai démarré la bête et en version osx 10.4 et rien de rien comme application.
Après avoir ramé un peu, j'ai réinstallé le panther 10.3 d'origine et terminé l'installation.
Ensuite branchement sur le réseau de la maison et hop sur internet....
Eh bien pour une machine de 2002 c'est le luxe et je suis sur le c. pour la beauté de l'écran.
Vivement les 1 Go de Ram que je viens de commander (2x512), ça ne sera pas du luxe mais un minimum.
Je me suis risqué direct sur une vidéo sur youtube et un peu à la ramasse avec 256Mb..je suis un peu sévère pour démarrer....
Sinon ça fonctionne comme prévu.
Cool, ça donne une sérieuse envie de changer de machine de bureau (pour moi...)
Suite au prochain épisode :
-Installation des Ram
-Installation des outils bureautiques de base.
Andycam


----------



## -oldmac- (2 Octobre 2008)

reste sous TIGER avec cette machine, tu possédera la dernière version de safari et de itunes contrairement à panther qui n'est plus mis à jour

J'ai une machine bien plus vielle et elle fonctionne mieux souis tiger que panther


----------



## andycam (10 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour et merci,
Il me manque des CD d'installation.
Le seul complet est LEOPARD
Ou trouver un TIGER complet pour réinstaller la machine ?
Quelqu'un peut me dépanner ? (frais entièrement pris en charge bien sur)
Merci !
Andycam


----------



## tournesol-800"17" (10 Octobre 2008)

Je possède la même machine que toi depuis 2002 (juillet). actuellement jj'ai 1 Go de Ram (maximum) mais il faut bien ça si tu veux faire tourner presque tous les logiciels actuellement disponibles pour Tiger. Tiger 10.4.11 tourne parfaitement bien. Prefère Safari ou Camino à Firefox  ! plus fluides (chez moi en tous cas). mais si tu utilises Firefox quand-même ( libre à toi ;-) ) évites d'installer Piclens !!!!!

Sinon tout fonctionne à merveille, et pour moi, cette machine en est une !!

encore juste deux choses :

Je possède une souris Apple Pro Blanche d'origine dont je ne me sert pas (plus ) la faute aux enfants qui en voulaient une plus "moderne" ;-)

nous sommes en 2008 et le superdrive d'origine (Pioneer DVR 104 D) commence "déjà" à donner des signes de fatigue !!! c'est tout simplement scandaleux !!
je vais donc bientôt le changer pour un plus véloce. aucun problème.


Sinon que du bonheur.

Pour la souris, tu peux me contacter par Mail.


----------



## tournesol-800"17" (10 Octobre 2008)

Pour la mémoire, si tu ne veux pas ouvrir la bête complètement, tu peux facilement ajouter une Sodim pc 133 512 Mo en complément des 256 Mo d'origine, en dévissant juste les quatres vis du fond en alu...
par contre pour le prix, il faut vraiment aller voir sur tous les sites !!! bien qu'actuellement, les prix soient en baisse. tu peux aller jeter un oeil ici : => http://www.macway.com/fr/

je n'ai jamais été déçu chez eux


----------



## kitetrip (11 Octobre 2008)

andycam a dit:


> Ou trouver un TIGER complet pour réinstaller la machine ?


 
Dirige toi vers les petites annonces sur les sites Mac, tu trouveras peut être ton bonheur. Attention à eBay, mieux vaut acheter en ayant toutes les garanties (vrais CD, vendeur bien noté, pas de chèque, paiement paypal) et en connaissance de cause.


----------

